# 1939 Schwinn Autocycle Whizzerized



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Nov 25, 2014)

If you've looked in the "Schwinn" section of the forum, I posted that there was a chance I'd be able to score this.

Well here it is. '39 Autocycle with lots of good stuff going for it.

I was told the original owner got two speeding tickets on this here in Atlanta back in the 50's. 

Badged Beck and Gregg hardware Atlanta "Dixie"...

Got the pogo and duel lights. Nice OG paint!


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Nov 25, 2014)

Job well done, that's a cool bike!


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 25, 2014)

Nice one Tyler! Don't think I've never seen such a decked out Whizzer Odd badge too.


----------



## bricycle (Nov 25, 2014)

Nice score! hope you got a decent deal too!


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Nov 25, 2014)

Thanks guys!


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Nov 25, 2014)

Very cool find and bike!!


----------



## bricycle (Nov 25, 2014)

what's the motor serial no?


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Nov 25, 2014)

bricycle said:


> what's the motor serial no?




Has an M I'll get the rest later.


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 25, 2014)

Just noticed those sweet bars!


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Nov 25, 2014)

fordmike65 said:


> Just noticed those sweet bars!




They look like flipped track bars!


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Nov 25, 2014)

That qualifies as SUPER SICK!


----------



## rickyd (Nov 25, 2014)

*Allow me*

to be the first to say Suhweeeeet!


----------



## Tim the Skid (Nov 25, 2014)

*super bike!*

That's about as good as it gets. Great badge too, especially with you being in GA. nice score!


----------



## MrColumbia (Nov 26, 2014)

Looks like one of the 700 series motors if I remember correctly with the built in generator. Very nice.


----------



## Coaster Brake (Nov 26, 2014)

That is way cool nice find


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Nov 26, 2014)

Serial numbers

Motor






Frame


----------



## bricycle (Nov 26, 2014)

thanks man. yea, 700 series...Yahoo!


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Nov 26, 2014)

bricycle said:


> thanks man. yea, 700 series...Yahoo!





I'm only familiar with the "h" and "j"

Is the 700 series rare or something?


----------



## bricycle (Nov 26, 2014)

Double Nickle said:


> I'm only familiar with the "h" and "j"
> 
> Is the 700 series rare or something?




H's and J's were both rated at 2.5 hp even though the J had easier breathing. Most of the next version, the 300 series serial no's, were rated at 3 hp due to roller bearings.  next there were 500, then 600, then 700 series engines. All or most of the 700's came standard with generators. I even have seen a 400 series, but that was one motor..... I have a list of over 740 serial no's from the original "E's" till the end.


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Nov 26, 2014)

bricycle said:


> H's and J's were both rated at 2.5 hp even though the J had easier breathing. Most of the next version, the 300 series serial no's, were rated at 3 hp due to roller bearings.  next there were 500, then 600, then 700 series engines. All or most of the 700's came standard with generators. I even have seen a 400 series, but that was one motor..... I have a list of over 740 serial no's from the original "E's" till the end.





Awesome! Thanks!


----------



## Whizzerick (Nov 30, 2014)

Double Nickle said:


> I'm only familiar with the "h" and "j"
> Is the 700 series rare or something?




More than 120 000 H's were built. But less than 5500 700's...


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Nov 30, 2014)

Wow, awesome. Thanks,


----------



## pedal4416 (Nov 30, 2014)

*Sharing info from my archives today...*


----------



## Rebel_56 (Dec 3, 2014)

This bike is way kool!!!


----------

